# Weekly Competition 2022-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R
*2. *U' R U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 R U' F'
*3. *F' U R U R U2 R2 U' F2 R U'
*4. *R F R U' R U R U2 R2 F U'
*5. *R' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 F R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' F' U2 L' F' R' U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' D B
*2. *U' L2 R2 D' F2 D U B2 F U' F U' L' B2 F' D' B D'
*3. *D L B L2 D2 L F D U2 F2 B2 L F2 L D2 L' U2 R2 D
*4. *F' R' U' L F2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 F U F2 R B D F U
*5. *L2 D' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B F L2 D' L' R' D F2 D2 L U2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 F' B2 D2 F2 B' L' U B2 L U2 B2 R2 U F2 D L2 D Uw2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 D L' Fw2 L' U B2 Uw2 F U Fw' U L' Rw Fw' D' U' F' R' Fw U'
*2. *U' B' F2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' U' R' D' L' U' B' U L2 Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' B R' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 Uw F' Uw F' D' L2 Uw Rw' U' F2 Uw B2 L
*3. *B R' F2 D' U' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F' U L D' R B' D' Fw2 D' Fw2 R F2 Rw2 L' B2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw R' D' L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw D Fw' Uw' B2 F
*4. *U2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 F' U2 L' F' U' R' B2 D' B' R' Uw2 R' D' Fw2 L' U' Fw2 Rw2 U L D2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw B' D2 L' Fw Uw' Fw B2 Uw B' Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F' L' B2 U' L2 B' L2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 D F' R B' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U B' L2 F Uw2 D Fw2 F2 U2 D2 F' Rw' U Rw R2 F D2 Uw' Fw L' U2 R Fw R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Uw' L2 Lw D' R2 Bw' D R2 F2 U Dw' Bw Rw' L D' Lw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 U' D2 Rw Bw2 U2 B2 Bw' U2 Lw L2 F' Fw L Rw' Fw' Lw2 Bw F U' F' Uw B2 U' Fw' Rw2 L' F' Uw2 F U2 Dw2 Fw Rw D' Uw U' Rw' Uw L R2
*2. *U' D Dw R Fw R2 Lw' U' B2 R F' L2 D' U R2 Rw Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw D2 B R' Bw Dw' Lw' D' Lw' D2 Bw' F' D F2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 R' L U' Bw2 L2 U Uw' Rw' Lw' L Dw L' R' Lw U D Bw2 Lw U' D' Bw2 Uw2 L Lw
*3. *F' Fw Dw2 D' R Uw' Rw2 B R Rw2 Lw Dw' B L Bw2 B' D2 Fw L' B' Dw L U2 Fw' Dw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 U' D' Fw F' D2 R2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw' Bw' L2 Rw' R F Lw Bw L' R' Dw2 Uw' L Uw D Dw' Lw B' Rw2 L' Lw D2
*4. *D F2 Fw R2 B' Lw2 D Dw2 F' U' Uw' Rw2 B' R' Rw Lw' Fw2 U' Uw D' Dw2 Lw B' D' U' Fw2 B' D' Fw B Rw' B F' L U' B' Fw2 Lw Dw R F Bw' Uw2 Dw' Bw U' Fw2 Dw D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' F R' Rw L2 D' Rw2 R2 F'
*5. *Lw' Dw2 U D R' Fw F2 D F D' U Dw R Fw2 Uw' D' Rw L Lw' Uw L' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw D' Lw2 Uw Dw2 U Rw2 F2 B' U Uw' Rw Uw Bw2 R L' Lw Dw2 D2 L R Uw' Bw U Lw' U' Rw2 L' B' Uw2 R' Dw2 Lw' Fw' Uw F

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw Lw' U2 Rw' B F2 Dw' B Rw' Lw' Bw' F2 Lw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw D' U2 Rw2 3Uw2 Dw Lw2 R U2 Dw2 Bw Fw L2 F2 R Rw Dw D2 L2 Dw2 L2 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 D U R2 F' 3Fw Bw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' B F2 3Rw' Lw Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw2 B R2 B' 3Fw2 F 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 F 3Fw' Lw D2 Bw' L' R Dw' D Bw' Rw' Lw 3Rw'
*2. *Fw2 R' 3Uw 3Rw' B 3Rw F' Rw2 L Uw2 Dw 3Rw2 F' Bw' Uw D2 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 R' 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 3Uw2 Rw R2 3Fw' Bw' F2 Fw' L' Dw2 U2 3Rw Dw2 B' L' R B2 Fw 3Uw' Lw Fw Rw' Bw' U2 3Rw' F' L' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 R2 3Fw R2 Rw U Uw' 3Fw' D Uw' R2 U2 3Rw U2 B' L Uw Rw' F' Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 L' 3Rw2 3Fw'
*3. *Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' Dw' B' R 3Rw F' Uw B Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 3Fw2 B' Bw' L2 Bw' Fw' L2 Fw Bw' Dw2 Uw D' Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' L Rw' R' Dw2 Uw' R Fw Uw F' Lw' B2 L Rw R' Bw 3Rw2 R' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw Bw' U2 F' R' B' Dw' 3Fw2 L D2 Bw2 Rw B' 3Uw2 Uw2 U' Bw' Rw2 B2 Rw' 3Uw' R' 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' Uw B2
*4. *3Uw 3Fw Rw2 Lw D2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 3Fw 3Rw Rw 3Fw Lw B2 3Fw' Uw2 F' 3Fw' D' Fw Dw D2 Rw' B2 F' 3Rw F R2 Fw' R' B' R' Rw2 Bw' 3Fw Uw' 3Rw2 L' Bw Rw2 Bw Fw2 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw B D' B2 Lw Dw' R2 L' 3Uw2 Fw D 3Rw2 Rw Fw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw Lw' 3Rw' Fw 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw2 B' F2 3Rw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B 3Rw2 Dw' B R U2
*5. *R' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw' L Fw L2 D2 B U2 3Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B 3Rw Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Lw' R 3Fw 3Uw D Fw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 B D2 L 3Rw' U2 L Lw F Fw' Rw' 3Rw R Dw L Uw2 U' D' R F Rw Uw R2 L' Bw R2 Rw L 3Rw 3Fw' Bw2 Uw' U2 R B' Uw R' Bw B2 3Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 U Dw' Rw D2 L2 Uw2 U B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw' U2 Bw Lw2 3Rw' F' 3Lw Fw 3Dw 3Lw2 F 3Lw B' F' L2 3Uw' R2 L 3Fw Fw2 3Rw' Rw 3Bw R2 F R2 3Lw' U' 3Dw2 3Uw2 Dw 3Lw 3Fw Uw 3Lw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw U Lw2 Uw' U' 3Lw2 F L2 3Bw 3Rw B2 Rw2 F' Bw Rw2 Dw2 3Dw D 3Uw' B Bw' 3Uw Uw 3Fw2 U2 R2 Dw2 B' Fw2 D' 3Uw2 F 3Lw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Rw' B' Lw R' 3Bw' Bw 3Dw D2 Uw2 3Bw Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw' F 3Lw' F' Lw2 Fw Lw' B U' L2 Lw' 3Lw2
*2. *Uw' 3Uw' L' B 3Dw2 Bw' B 3Rw B' R2 Bw2 L2 U' D' 3Dw Rw2 B2 3Bw2 3Fw' Lw' Dw' Bw' R2 3Fw2 R' B' U2 L2 Fw2 U2 3Uw F' U' R' Rw2 Dw R2 3Fw L' Bw2 3Rw' U' Lw2 Uw' Fw' 3Lw 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 B Uw 3Lw2 3Uw' F Uw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw' Lw' R' Bw U' R' Bw' L2 Rw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw 3Lw2 B U2 3Bw' Fw' 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw' Fw2 3Dw Bw U R Fw D2 Lw2 Dw 3Uw B' Bw' L2 F'
*3. *B2 3Dw2 Lw L2 3Uw2 R 3Fw2 Fw' R2 B2 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Rw' F Uw' B' 3Rw2 3Lw' B 3Lw L' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Rw 3Lw' D 3Uw U' Fw R2 3Lw' F L 3Lw2 U2 F2 D L' Fw2 3Fw2 Uw D' 3Rw Dw L' Lw' 3Uw 3Fw2 B' Uw U' L' 3Dw' 3Bw Dw' B2 3Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 3Fw F2 3Dw' Lw2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Bw D2 Uw Lw2 R2 3Dw B U Bw' R Bw' Lw2 Bw 3Uw2 Dw2 F' 3Lw2 R2 F 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' L Rw' F Uw' Dw2 B2 R2
*4. *F L Uw' D2 L D2 R2 3Uw Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw R Rw' B Bw' 3Fw U' D2 Uw 3Uw Dw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Uw' U2 Bw' B 3Bw2 Uw2 3Lw' Rw2 D' U Fw F' B' 3Fw2 3Uw' U' 3Dw2 L U2 3Dw R D' B Lw 3Fw Lw2 Rw Uw' Bw Rw Bw2 3Bw U' Fw' F' B' 3Lw' 3Bw2 L Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw Rw 3Fw Dw Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw' Uw L2 F Uw2 Fw 3Uw' Dw2 U 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw' Rw' B2 Uw2 F 3Fw2 Dw2 L F Bw L' F 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw' R2 Dw2
*5. *L' Fw R 3Rw 3Fw2 U R' B' 3Uw' Lw 3Dw2 L' D2 Dw' B2 3Uw 3Rw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw F2 Dw' Rw2 Lw2 3Lw2 R' 3Rw2 B2 Dw' Rw Fw2 F Bw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 B2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw Uw2 U' L2 Rw B' Rw U2 R 3Dw' D2 Fw' Dw Fw' F' Bw' 3Dw2 L' B' 3Dw Bw2 R 3Fw2 D' Dw' 3Fw 3Dw' B Dw F 3Rw2 U2 F' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Dw 3Bw' U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 R F Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Lw2 3Bw D' 3Fw L' Rw2 U2 B' Fw' Lw2 Rw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F' U2 F U' F U' R' F2 R
*2. *U R U' R2 U' F U2 R2 U2 R2 F
*3. *F' R2 F R U' R U' R2 U' F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L D L F' B' U2 F R U' R B2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *L2 D' B2 R' U' L' B' U F2 D' F2 B R2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 Fw'
*3. *R F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B F' R' B2 U L B' R U' L U F2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 R' D' B' L' R2 D L' B2 L' F2 D2 R B2 R' F2 L2 F Rw2 Fw2 F2 R' D Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 R' F2 R D2 Fw' U2 F' U' Rw Fw' U R2 Fw B2 R L' z' y'
*2. *U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' D' B R D2 B' L' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B' U R2 F' Rw2 B' U Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' B2 U D' Fw' Rw Fw2 R2 B Rw' z' y
*3. *L' F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' B U R' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R' F2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 D Rw2 U R' Fw Uw2 D L' B' U' Rw Fw B' L' U Fw' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Rw R2 U Rw' Lw' R' Dw Lw' Dw2 R Dw' Rw B D F2 R2 Fw B Lw F' Bw2 Fw' R B2 L' R' Dw' Fw2 Rw' Fw L2 Rw' Dw U Uw L F Uw Rw' R' Dw' F Bw' Lw2 Fw L2 Rw Bw R' Rw2 L Fw2 D2 U' L2 D2 Dw2 Uw' R2 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *D' U' L B2 Fw Lw D2 Fw' Uw' R2 F' Lw' Fw L B2 L' U2 Bw' R' Fw R Lw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw2 L D' Uw2 R2 Dw2 L' Uw Dw2 F2 B2 Fw Rw Dw R2 Fw U' Lw2 F D Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw2 U' Bw Lw Bw L D' L Uw2 F' U2 D2 3Rw
*3. *Bw' R Lw2 L' B2 Uw' Dw2 L Uw' Lw' R' Bw2 U2 D Uw Bw2 Uw2 Dw Fw Lw2 Bw D2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Rw Uw L Uw2 F2 D' F Rw' Lw F B' Uw2 L' Fw' Rw2 L2 Lw Fw2 L Uw2 Fw' Uw' U' Lw2 R' Dw2 L2 Rw' Dw Lw F Fw2 D Rw' 3Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Lw 3Fw Dw2 3Rw F' U' L 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 3Fw Rw2 Bw' F2 Dw B2 Uw L' Rw' Lw 3Uw2 Lw U Uw2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 U' D Rw' B2 3Fw2 R' B' Bw U2 3Fw2 Dw' R2 L' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Bw 3Uw Dw R' 3Uw2 F2 3Fw Dw Lw U' B' Uw2 L' R2 U B' 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw2 Fw' Bw' F' Rw' U R 3Rw Lw' 3Uw' Bw D Dw2 3Uw2 Lw' x'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw U' Fw' F 3Dw Uw2 Lw' R' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Fw' Fw U2 Rw D 3Uw2 L 3Bw 3Dw' Dw2 F2 Dw2 Rw 3Fw Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 F2 U2 Rw 3Lw 3Fw' Rw Bw D Uw2 F' R Dw2 R D Dw' Uw' Rw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Lw 3Uw2 Lw2 D' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 R' 3Dw2 F2 3Fw' Uw2 D2 R B Rw2 3Lw L 3Dw2 L2 Uw2 Dw2 U' F Uw D2 3Dw 3Fw2 L' R2 Dw' Bw2 R Fw2 Bw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 L 3Bw' Fw 3Fw Bw' 3Uw D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw R2 L2 3Rw2 F 3Dw' F2 x y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B U2 R' U' F' U' B2 D' F U' L' Fw
*2. *B2 R U2 B' R2 B' F' U2 L B2 L2 R D' B D U2 Rw Uw'
*3. *F2 L B2 U R2 D F2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U' F R2 D' U Fw' Uw2
*4. *B' U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 R B' L' D B D2 L2 R' B' R2 B2
*5. *U' D2 R D2 L U2 L' R' D2 U2 F' D' L2 B R' B2 U' L R' D Rw Uw2
*6. *U B2 U' R D' R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F L F'
*7. *U R2 L2 F' R' U R' B' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F R' B2 D' R Fw' Uw
*8. *U2 B U' R2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L' U' R2 D L' D Fw Uw'
*9. *R' F2 U F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 U R2 D L R2 D' B2
*10. *B' D R2 F' U' L2 F' R L' D2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 R2 L2 D' Rw Uw
*11. *U2 B F L2 F' U2 B2 F U2 R' D L' B' L B' F L B' R U' Rw' Uw
*12. *D2 B D2 B F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R F' U' R2 D' L R2 U2 B' U' Rw
*13. *L' F' D R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 U' L D' R B'
*14. *L U L2 D' U2 R2 U L2 B D' B L' D2 B U2 R2 U Rw
*15. *L' D' B' D2 R2 F2 U D' B2 L' B U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' Fw' Uw'
*16. *U B' L2 D L2 D' U' F' L R D F2 U' L' D B D2 Fw
*17. *B U R' F' B D B U' B2 D' R2 D F2 B2 D2 L' D2 L U Fw Uw'
*18. *F L D2 B R2 B R2 F L2 B' U2 F' D F2 R' F' U2 L2 F D2 Fw Uw2
*19. *R2 B' U' B2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' U D' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw
*20. *U D B U' R2 U2 D F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L' B' Uw
*21. *R2 F L2 D' B' R F R D' R' B L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B D2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *F' D' B R' U' R' B R' U R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2
*23. *R2 F2 R' D' R2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R' Uw'
*24. *L2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' B' D F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R' U' Rw Uw
*25. *F' D' B2 U' L2 F2 L' F D F' B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D' F Rw Uw2
*26. *B U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L F L2 R2 D2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *R2 U2 F2 B U2 D F2 R' D2 L B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*28. *L D' L' B U L' U F' B R2 F' U2 F B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' Rw2
*29. *L F2 R B' R' F' U L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' R F2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *B L2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F' D F' Rw'
*31. *R2 D' U' L2 R2 F U' B2 R U' F2 L' F' D2 U' F' U Rw' Uw2
*32. *L B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D F L' D R' F' D' B U2 L' Fw Uw'
*33. *R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F L2 U' B' F' D R' F L2 F D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*34. *L B' R U2 F U' D2 B2 L' U R2 U2 D2 F' B2 D2 F B L2 Fw' Uw
*35. *B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 D' L' D' R' L2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U Rw' Uw'
*36. *R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 U' R' B' L F R' F2 R' U2 Fw Uw2
*37. *F' L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B' D' B' D' R2 B2 D2 L U' R Fw Uw
*38. *F2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 D B U L2 U' F2 L F2 R2 B U2 Rw Uw
*39. *R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 U' L' U2 F L2 B2 R B' U2 F U2 Fw' Uw
*40. *L U2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 B R2 B2 U R' F2 R F' D L' F Rw2 Uw2
*41. *R2 U2 F' R' F' R' F L2 B' U' L B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*42. *R B' U B2 U R2 B L2 D' F2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 F' L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*43. *B L F' U D2 R D2 F L2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' B' D' L Fw Uw
*44. *F' D R2 D2 R2 B2 D F' U F L U B' D L U' L' D2 Fw Uw'
*45. *L D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R F U F2 L F' R D' F R' Uw2
*46. *B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D L' U L2 F2 U' B2 R D' R2 B D U' Fw Uw
*47. *D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 D' B2 R U' L' F' R D B F U2 Fw Uw2
*48. *L' F' D' B' F' D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L B' R' U R F2 R' Fw'
*49. *L2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 L2 D2 B L B L B2 L Uw2
*50. *U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 R U B D' F U2 B' U2 B' U2 Fw Uw'
*51. *F R F' D R2 D' R' B U R F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B Rw Uw
*52. *R2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D' U' R' B' F' D' B2 U' B R2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *L2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 U B D2 F' D' R2 D U' F' Rw
*54. *B2 L2 B L2 B R2 B R2 F R2 U' R' F L R' D U' L2 U' Rw2
*55. *F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B' D2 F D' U' F' R' D' F2 D' Rw' Uw
*56. *F2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R' B D' B2 R' U2 R Uw2
*57. *B L' U B U' F2 U2 F' U2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 U F U' R Fw
*58. *L2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 R B R2 B2 U B' L D2 B U' R D' Rw2 Uw
*59. *R2 D2 U F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 R U R D F2 Rw Uw'
*60. *F2 B D2 B U' F B' D B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L U R D Rw Uw2
*61. *B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' F' R D' R U B F' D2 R' Uw'
*62. *R F2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B R U B L2 B L2 D R D' L' Fw' Uw2
*63. *U2 B' L' U' B D F' U2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 B R' B D Rw' Uw
*64. *B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 F D' B D2 L U2 R' U' L F' Rw2 Uw'
*65. *B' D L' F' U L F' D2 R' D2 L U2 B' R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*66. *U2 D2 F' B' U R' B' L' D2 B D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F L2 Fw' Uw
*67. *D2 R2 D' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D' R' B2 L' R' U B' D Rw Uw2
*68. *D' R' F U R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 L' B D' F' L2 D2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*69. *B2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U F' L U B2 R' U Rw2
*70. *R U' D' R' L D' F' U R D2 F' L2 B D2 B' R2 U Rw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F D R2 B' F2 L U L U L
*2. *R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 R' U L' R D2 B' R2 B F L' B' F2
*3. *F B' U2 L F2 U L R2 D2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 L' D' B
*4. *U2 R' L D2 F' L' U R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' U' F' L' U
*5. *B2 R U F' U D' L' F L B L' U2 D2 B2 L U2 L F2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L B R F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' U L D2 B' D2 U' B2
*2. *F' U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 U' R D B' L2 F' U' F L' U2
*3. *U' B2 U R' L2 F' B' L' D' F B2 U2 L2 F' B' D2 B' U' F2
*4. *F' D R2 F2 L U2 B D F' B' R2 L' U2 L B2 L2 B'
*5. *D F2 D' L' B' U2 R L' F L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B' R2 D R' U F B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F' B2 U2 L2 F B
*2. *R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' U' B R U' B' R' B R2
*3. *L2 D2 R D2 B R2 B2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' U F' U' B' L B'
*4. *D2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 R U2 F' L U2 B F2 D2 U B U L
*5. *D' R F2 D F U' R F R2 U2 F D2 F2 D B2 U R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U B2 F L2 B' F2 D' L D2 L2 B R2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R' U2 F R' U' L U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' U' R2 B D2 L2 B D2 F L' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 F R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U2
*3. *B2 L D' R2 U2 L2 B L D2 B' F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U D2 B'
*4. *D' R2 U2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R' B D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B R F' D2 Rw2 B' Rw2 L' B L Fw2 Uw2 L' B R Fw2 D2 Uw L F' R2 Uw2 L2 Fw' L' U' R Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' F' R2 U' R U' F U R'
*3. *U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B L' F L2 F D L' U' F2 R2
*4. *F2 D2 U L' D2 R U' F D F' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' D' R2 Uw2 U B Uw2 F' D Rw' B2 U D B2 R Uw Rw Fw2 R Uw B' F
*5. *Fw2 B' Bw L Uw2 D Lw2 U Uw R' B2 F' R2 D' Uw U2 Bw2 R' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw R B Fw' F2 Bw2 Dw' B' U L Bw2 B Dw Lw Fw L2 B' R Bw2 R Uw' R' F' Fw Bw' Dw B' Uw D2 Lw L' Fw2 Uw F2 L' Rw2 Dw' Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' U2 R U' R U' R' F U2
*3. *R2 U B2 D U2 B2 L2 U L B F2 U F' D L D R2 B2
*4. *U' F' L F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L B2 L2 D' F' U' R2 B R2 B2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 F2 L' U D2 R Fw2 D Rw2 D' B' Rw2 D Fw Rw2 D Fw' Uw U' F2 Rw' B F2
*5. *Rw Bw2 L' R' Bw' U2 Rw2 B L' Dw Uw2 Bw' B' F R2 Uw' Bw' Uw D R2 B2 F U' F' Uw' Bw2 B' U2 F Lw' Bw' U' Fw D' Dw R' B U2 Fw' Uw Fw F' R Fw Bw B2 Rw U B' Fw2 D' L' Fw' Dw Bw' F2 D' U' R Lw
*6. *Uw 3Uw2 L Fw 3Fw' 3Rw Rw2 Uw 3Uw Bw' R2 D' Rw L' R F L' B2 Lw D2 F 3Uw Rw2 F' Dw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' U' D2 L2 R 3Fw2 Uw' L' Lw 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 R 3Rw' F B' Fw Rw2 3Rw 3Fw D Bw' Lw 3Fw Dw' L2 R' U2 B Lw B' U2 3Uw' Bw' Fw2 B' Lw L 3Rw' 3Uw Rw Lw' Dw 3Rw Dw' L 3Fw' R' F2 3Rw Bw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R2 U F U' R2 F R2 U'
*3. *L B U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' B F' R' B U' L2 F' U2
*4. *R2 D2 L' D2 L B2 L2 R F2 R U' L' D2 F D' L' U B' U F' Fw2 L U2 Rw2 B Uw2 B Uw2 R L B R2 Uw R' D B' Uw D2 Fw' D Rw' Uw' U' D' Rw2
*5. *D2 Dw L2 Uw2 Dw B' L2 Rw' Lw2 B' F2 Dw D B' L2 Bw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw L' Dw' Rw' U' Dw2 R2 Lw' B Bw' F' U Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw' Fw' F' U' F' Dw U' D Rw Bw2 Lw2 F B' Fw Dw2 U' Bw Uw2 R Bw' L' Uw2 Lw Fw D' Fw
*6. *Fw L' 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw' L2 Rw2 B' 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Dw Bw2 D2 U2 F2 L 3Rw2 R Dw2 U2 3Rw2 L Dw2 Lw' D2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 3Fw' Dw' F' B2 3Rw' F2 Uw 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' B2 Rw' U2 Dw' R Uw' R2 Dw2 F' 3Uw2 Rw Dw R' F Lw Fw2 3Rw' Lw L 3Uw' D2 Lw' Fw2 F Dw 3Rw Fw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Fw2 R Lw' Rw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw2 U F
*7. *U' 3Dw 3Rw' Lw2 L 3Uw Lw' Dw D' L 3Rw B2 3Rw2 R D' R Uw2 Dw B' Uw' 3Bw F' Rw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Lw D 3Dw Fw Dw 3Lw' Uw' F' D 3Fw2 Bw' Dw R' 3Fw' B Fw' Uw D2 Dw' 3Bw 3Uw2 R2 3Lw2 F 3Bw 3Rw2 Lw2 Bw 3Bw F2 U' 3Lw' D2 3Rw' F2 Bw2 Rw' 3Lw F' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Uw B2 F2 Lw' Dw' B R F2 3Uw' Dw' U' Rw2 U' 3Bw Rw Uw2 Fw L' B' 3Dw2 Bw' R Bw2 B2 D' F2 R Lw2 Rw 3Uw2 D 3Fw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR6+ DL1- UL5+ U3- R4+ D5- L6+ ALL5- y2 U1- R4+ D1- L1- ALL5- DR UL
*2. *UR3- DR1+ DL6+ UL1- U5- R4- D2- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1- D0+ L1+ ALL3- UR DL UL
*3. *UR2+ DR3+ DL1- UL6+ U4+ R5- D6+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R5+ D1- L2- ALL4- UR DR
*4. *UR2+ DR6+ DL5- UL1+ U4+ R5+ D5+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R5- D5+ L1+ ALL3+ DR DL
*5. *UR0+ DR5+ DL5- UL4+ U4- R5+ D1- L4- ALL0+ y2 U3- R2- D3+ L5+ ALL3- DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' L R B U' B' L R' L' U' u' l' r' b'
*2. *B R' B R' B R' U' L U' R' L
*3. *L' U L' B R' L' B' R U B' U l
*4. *U' R' U' L U' B' L B' L' B' U' u l r' b
*5. *R' U' L' B L' U' R' B' L' B' R u' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4)
*2. *(0,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (1,0) /
*3. *(0,5) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) /
*4. *(-3,5) / (6,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) /
*5. *(-5,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-5) / (5,-2) / (1,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R L' B R' L B' U' L' U' R'
*2. *R B L' U L' B' R' U B L R'
*3. *L B R B' R B L' B' L' B' R'
*4. *U L R B L B' U' B' R B L'
*5. *U R B L B' R' B' U' B L R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BL2' flip F2' R' L BL2' BR R2' BL flip U F2' U2 F U' BR2 U2 BL2' U2 F2 U R U2 F2 R2' U2 F' R2 U2
*2. *BL2 flip F BR' BL2' L2' U' L2 flip U L' BL2 U' F2' U BL2 L2 BR U2 F2 U2' F2' R2' F2 R2' U2' F R2' F' R2'
*3. *L' flip U2 BR2 R' BL' L2 U2 BL U' flip U2' F2' U2' L' BR2' U BL' L2 U2' R F2' U' F U2' R' U R2 U' F2 U'
*4. *BL' flip F2' R' U2' L' F U2' F2' BL' flip L' U2 BL2' L BL' L2' BR R' U2' F2 R' U' F2' R2 U' R2 U2' F2
*5. *U2 F2' U R BL2' L' F2' flip U2' R2 F' L2 BR2 BL2' BR BL' R' F2 R' U F U2' F U2' R2' F R'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U
*3. *F' B2 U2 B D' F' B R' F' B' D' R2 B' D2 B U2 B2 R2
*4. *B' D2 B2 R D2 R U2 L2 D2 L' R D R2 F R' U L2 R' B' L Uw2 Rw2 D' R U Fw2 D2 U' Rw2 R2 U Rw2 R2 Fw F R U' Fw D Fw2 Rw Uw F2 Rw2 B
*5. *Bw2 D2 F' Bw U2 F' Fw U2 L F Lw2 D' Dw L2 Uw2 Lw' U L R2 Rw Fw F' Uw2 Rw Bw2 D Fw2 Bw' D' R' L' Bw Dw' L2 U2 Rw2 Fw R2 U Fw2 Rw2 B' Lw' B' Lw Dw Fw Dw B' F2 Uw B' Dw' R' Bw L2 D2 Lw2 B' Fw
*OH. *F U L2 F U2 F R2 F2 R2 L F' L' F' D2 L2 R2 D' B2
*Clock. *UR2- DR3- DL3- UL5- U4- R6+ D6+ L5- ALL4- y2 U5+ R4+ D1- L1- ALL2+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' B' R L' B L U B L' U' B u r b'
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (0,6) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (6,-1) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) /
*Skewb. *R B U' B' U' L' R U L B' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B F' R F L l' f' r' B' L F'
*2. *F' L R F f' l' f' l' b F' R B' F' L
*3. *B l L' B' R r f' l B F' L B' R' B F L R B'
*4. *R b l L' F' r' f F' L' B L' R F
*5. *l r f' r' f L' R' F R B' F L' R' B L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U Rw R Uw Lw Rw L' R Lw' U B Uw Lw Uw' Rw Uw Bw' Uw' Lw Uw u' l r' b
*2. *Bw' Uw Rw' U L' Rw' U R Uw B' Uw' Bw Rw Uw Lw' Rw Lw' Rw' l' b'
*3. *Bw' Rw R Uw L' B' Uw' L' Bw U Uw Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw Lw' Bw Lw' l' r' b'
*4. *Rw' R Lw Uw R' B' Uw' Bw' U L R' Bw' Rw' Uw Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' Uw r'
*5. *U' B Uw' Lw U L' B Lw R' Lw Rw' Lw Bw Uw' Lw' Rw' Lw' l

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L2 U R U R D L D L U3 R D L U R2 D L D R U L U R D L D L2 D R3 U L3 U2 R D2 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L2 U R D3 L2 U R U R D L D R U L2 U R U R D2 R D L3 U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D R U R U L3 D2 R D L U2 R3 D L2 U R D2 L U R2 U L U L D2 R D R U2 L U R D L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U2 L2 D R2 U L2 D R D R2 U L D2 L U L U R2 U L D2 R2 D L U R U L D R D L3 U R U L U R D R U R D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D R D L U L U2 R D2 R U2 L D L2 D R2 U L D2 R U L D L U2 R U L D R D R U2 L D R2 D2 L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L' U' L2 R' F R U2 L R D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B2 D' B2 R U F' R F' B L2 D2 F' D2 B' L B' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' F' L2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 R F2 U2 F2 D L' B' R' B2 R2 F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 F2 B' R2 L U' D R2 F R2 U' F2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 F' R' D' B2 D L2 B2 L U' B R2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D' R F B2 R F2 L B2 U2 L2 R D L2 R F' L2 F' U2
*2. *F R D' R' U2 R2 B R F2 U2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D L B
*3. *R2 B' U B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D R U' F R' F U' B' U' R2
*4. *L' F U2 R2 D2 L R F2 U2 R2 F' L' D L' B' D B2 D R'
*5. *U2 L2 U B2 D U2 B' R U F D' F L2 D' B' R2 F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UB RF UF UL UB UR LB RF UR UB UL LB UL UF RF RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL LB DL DF LF UF UR DL DR RF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+2 UL UB-2 LF-2 DL+2 LF+2 RF+ UR+ DL+ LB+2 DF+2
*2. * UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UB UL UF UR UB RF UF UL LB UB UL LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF RF UF LF UL UB UR UF RB UB LF UL UF UR UL RB UB LF UL DB DL DR RB UB DB DR RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ RB UR+2 DL+ DF RF+2 UF+ RF+ RB LB DL+2
*3. * UL UF UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UB LB UB RF UR UF RF UR UF UL UB UR LB UL UF UR LF UF UR UL UB UL UF RB UR UF UL UB UR LB DL DF LF DL DR DF RF UF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+2 LB UL-2 LF+ UF+2 DB+ DL LF- DB+ LB+2
*4. * UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UF LB UL UF UR UB UL UB RF UF UL UB UR UF UR RB UB LF UF UL UF UR UL RB UB UR UF UL DR DB DF DR RF UR RB DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR DR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+2 UB UR-2 DR+2 DF LF DR-
*5. * UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UL LB UL UF LB RF UF UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UR RF RB LF UF UR UB LF UF UR UL RB UB LF UL DB DR DB DL LB DF DR DB DL DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+2 UB UR LB UB LB+2 DF+2 RF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F L' U' R' U R L R' F R' F U F L F' L' U' R U R U' F U R L' U R' U L' BR F B' D U' L U'
*2. *F R U R' U' F' U' L BL' U' B' U B BL U' L' F' U' F' L R' L' R' L F U R' F' U BL' D' B BR BL D
*3. *U F R F' L' U' F R F' U F R U R' U' F' L U L' U F U' R L' U L F' L U' R' L' R U B U' B' D' F L'
*4. *U' B BL L BL' L' B' U' L F R F' L' U' F R F' L' R F' U' F' L U' F' U' L R F' U' L' BR' U B L F R' L'
*5. *L' U' R' U R L R' F R' L' U' R' U R L F U' F' U' L R' F' L R U' F L F' BR' B U' BR U' B' R' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2022)

Results for week 14: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Ash Black, and tsutt099!

*2x2x2*(166)
1.  1.15 Legomanz
2.  1.21 VAN200
3.  1.36 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.40 Yo123
5.  1.41 BrianJ
6.  1.63 Ianis the cuber
7.  1.70 Luke Garrett
8.  1.91 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1.97 Caíque crispim
10.  2.01 asacuber
11.  2.12 Zeke Mackay
12.  2.22 Shaun Mack
13.  2.25 TheDubDubJr
14.  2.33 remopihel
14.  2.33 Liam Wadek
16.  2.39 Ash Black
17.  2.46 Bashy
18.  2.49 alyzsnyzs
19.  2.60 Cuber2s
20.  2.61 JChambers13
21.  2.67 tJardigradHe
22.  2.72 tsutt099
23.  2.76 gsingh
24.  2.83 Antto Pitkänen
25.  2.85 cubingintherain
26.  2.86 Das Cubing
26.  2.86 Kylegadj
28.  2.91 BradenTheMagician
29.  2.92 edsch
30.  2.96 MrKuba600
31.  2.97 baseballjello67
32.  2.98 Hayden Ng
33.  2.99 bennettstouder
34.  3.02 Alex Niedland
34.  3.02 Imsoosm
36.  3.03 DistanceRunner25
37.  3.05 eyeballboi
38.  3.06 agradess2
39.  3.10 Tues
40.  3.11 cuberkid10
41.  3.21 NewoMinx
42.  3.25 ShortStuff
43.  3.33 any name you wish
44.  3.35 MartinN13
45.  3.39 Cody_Caston
46.  3.43 Mantas U
47.  3.45 Nuuk cuber
47.  3.45 TheReasonableCuber
49.  3.48 Pyratechnics
49.  3.48 DGCubes
51.  3.50 Eli Theperson
52.  3.58 Dream Cubing
52.  3.58 ARSCubing
54.  3.61 Icecube77
55.  3.68 EvanWright1
56.  3.72 parkertrager
57.  3.73 yijunleow
57.  3.73 Raymos Castillo
59.  3.77 ichcubegerne
60.  3.80 wearephamily1719
61.  3.84 midnightcuberx
62.  3.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  3.87 lumes2121
64.  3.88 PCCuber
65.  3.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  3.90 Cooki348
67.  3.94 Loffy8
68.  3.95 beabernardes
69.  3.97 Ricardo Zapata
70.  3.98 Arachane
71.  4.04 Jay Cubes
72.  4.05 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  4.07 Cale S
74.  4.16 Parke187
75.  4.22 tommyo11
75.  4.22 Jacob Nokes
77.  4.24 Josiah Blomker
77.  4.24 Boris McCoy
77.  4.24 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
80.  4.26 inoske
80.  4.26 Fred Lang
82.  4.30 Cuz Red
83.  4.31 Calcube
84.  4.32 sigalig
85.  4.33 Ontricus
86.  4.41 revaldoah
87.  4.45 Cubey_Tube
88.  4.48 Homeschool Cubing
89.  4.50 yCArp
90.  4.51 Fisko
91.  4.54 oliverpallo
91.  4.54 Aadil ali
93.  4.55 JustGoodCuber
94.  4.58 Cubing Simplified
95.  4.61 cuberswoop
96.  4.62 begiuli65
97.  4.64 quing
98.  4.67 abunickabhi
98.  4.67 WHACKITROX
100.  4.69 VectorCubes
100.  4.69 goidlon
102.  4.75 Llama.Cuber_
103.  4.99 Firestorming_1
104.  5.07 Cubixy
105.  5.20 Jakub26
106.  5.21 Ianwubby
107.  5.22 DynaXT
108.  5.32 Li Xiang
108.  5.32 Theoruff
110.  5.43 filmip
111.  5.48 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
112.  5.55 qwr
113.  5.64 2019ECKE02
114.  5.77 CaptainCuber
115.  5.78 Riddler97
116.  5.80 a_cuber04
117.  5.86 Abram Grimsley
118.  5.99 dhafin
119.  6.17 rdurette10
120.  6.29 The Cubing Fanatic
121.  6.48 rubix guy
122.  6.55 nigelthecuber
123.  6.61 hebscody
123.  6.61 user10086
125.  6.72 Tranman64
126.  6.78 CT-6666
127.  6.81 Hyperion
128.  6.82 GooseCuber
129.  6.85 KellanTheCubingCoder
130.  6.93 Mike Hughey
131.  6.99 linus.sch
132.  7.01 Amitbuk
133.  7.18 CubiBubi
134.  7.23 Zeke_beke
135.  7.29 Poorcuber09
136.  7.36 pb_cuber
137.  7.57 N4C0
138.  7.73 One Wheel
139.  7.76 Divij Goel
140.  7.89 Jlit
141.  8.14 padddi
142.  8.24 HiroshiCubes
143.  8.48 freshcuber.de
144.  8.63 kflynn
145.  8.84 Rubika-37-021204
146.  9.13 aamiel
147.  9.19 Jrg
148.  9.22 Geneva
149.  9.50 Sellerie11
150.  9.81 Krökeldil
151.  10.29 Jacck
151.  10.29 thomas.sch
153.  10.51 sporteisvogel
154.  10.74 Aluminum
155.  12.23 Aryan Datta Gatir
156.  13.17 Papkin
157.  13.67 http_Noel
158.  15.55 SpeedCuber2.0
159.  16.82 quinnbateman
160.  16.95 Mr Cuber
161.  18.91 MatsBergsten
162.  18.92 Egb
163.  22.34 hsingh
164.  48.69 Kdogs
165.  DNF RP_Cubed
165.  DNF Oxzowachi


*3x3x3*(227)
1.  6.41 Luke Garrett
2.  6.78 RP_Cubed
3.  6.88 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  6.93 Shaun Mack
5.  6.94 BrianJ
6.  7.29 lilwoaji
7.  7.35 Yo123
8.  7.63 Jacob Nokes
9.  7.64 Zeke Mackay
10.  7.68 DistanceRunner25
11.  7.76 Alex Niedland
12.  7.79 Adam Chodyniecki
13.  7.92 Ash Black
14.  8.05 David ep
15.  8.10 NoahCubing
16.  8.17 Charles Jerome
17.  8.21 remopihel
18.  8.47 parkertrager
19.  8.53 cuberkid10
20.  8.54 MrKuba600
21.  8.57 tsutt099
22.  8.58 Legomanz
23.  8.67 AidanNoogie
24.  8.74 EvanWright1
25.  8.75 Das Cubing
26.  8.79 eyeballboi
27.  8.82 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  8.84 Christopher Fandrich
29.  8.93 tJardigradHe
30.  9.01 turtwig
31.  9.04 qaz
31.  9.04 Hayden Ng
33.  9.07 alyzsnyzs
34.  9.09 Cale S
34.  9.09 JChambers13
36.  9.10 FishyIshy
37.  9.11 Shirosuki
38.  9.15 Heewon Seo
39.  9.21 PeterH2N
40.  9.24 SpeedyReedy
40.  9.24 yijunleow
42.  9.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  9.41 fun at the joy
44.  9.48 Tues
45.  9.49 asacuber
45.  9.49 Ianis the cuber
47.  9.51 NewoMinx
48.  9.60 V Achyuthan
49.  9.67 G2013
50.  9.69 ichcubegerne
51.  9.70 BradenTheMagician
51.  9.70 Cody_Caston
51.  9.70 Cooki348
54.  9.71 2017LAMB06
55.  9.75 Boris McCoy
56.  9.77 Liam Wadek
57.  9.78 MegaminxMan
58.  9.80 Kylegadj
59.  9.84 tommyo11
60.  9.86 cubingintherain
61.  9.97 20luky3
62.  10.04 gsingh
63.  10.17 Icecube77
64.  10.18 TheReasonableCuber
65.  10.19 Arachane
66.  10.27 Cuber2s
67.  10.31 wearephamily1719
68.  10.38 Dream Cubing
69.  10.45 NathanaelCubes
70.  10.50 Nutybaconator
71.  10.56 Davoda_IV
72.  10.57 goidlon
73.  10.60 Antto Pitkänen
74.  10.63 Parke187
75.  10.71 agradess2
76.  10.79 VJW
76.  10.79 VectorCubes
78.  10.85 FaLoL
79.  10.87 Ontricus
80.  10.94 Bashy
81.  10.95 Nuuk cuber
82.  10.98 Raymos Castillo
83.  11.00 TheDubDubJr
84.  11.05 edsch
85.  11.09 Caíque crispim
85.  11.09 oliverpallo
87.  11.13 DGCubes
88.  11.16 MartinN13
89.  11.17 abunickabhi
90.  11.18 Cubey_Tube
91.  11.19 lumes2121
92.  11.20 The Cubing Fanatic
93.  11.36 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  11.46 any name you wish
95.  11.51 vedroboev
96.  11.56 Ricardo Zapata
97.  11.57 Riddler97
98.  11.63 midnightcuberx
99.  11.67 xyzzy
100.  11.70 Fred Lang
101.  11.73 SpeedCuber2.0
102.  11.77 JakeAK
103.  11.78 João Vinicius
104.  11.82 Rollercoasterben 
105.  11.87 Cubixy
106.  11.93 Cuz Red
107.  11.97 Ianwubby
108.  12.00 PCCuber
109.  12.11 bennettstouder
110.  12.15 breadears
111.  12.17 MCuber
112.  12.30 Fisko
113.  12.32 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
114.  12.36 sigalig
115.  12.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
116.  12.43 chancet4488
117.  12.45 quing
118.  12.65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
119.  12.88 Timona
120.  12.96 Josiah Blomker
121.  13.06 baseballjello67
122.  13.10 Winfaza
122.  13.10 2019ECKE02
124.  13.14 beabernardes
125.  13.21 Gregory Alekseev
126.  13.24 Jay Cubes
127.  13.25 dhafin
127.  13.25 Pyratechnics
129.  13.54 Der Der
130.  13.65 Llama.Cuber_
131.  13.80 Aadil ali
132.  13.86 Imsoosm
133.  13.89 ARSCubing
134.  13.90 ican97
135.  13.96 begiuli65
136.  13.99 Loffy8
137.  14.40 John Benwell
138.  14.41 Cuber15
139.  14.51 [email protected]
140.  14.75 Lvl9001Wizard
141.  15.13 toastedcuber
142.  15.44 [email protected]
143.  15.55 WoowyBaby
144.  15.61 JustGoodCuber
145.  15.74 Firestorming_1
146.  15.97 White KB
147.  16.08 KellanTheCubingCoder
148.  16.44 Calcube
149.  16.56 TheSlowCuber
150.  16.60 Jakub26
151.  16.69 Halqrius
152.  16.87 cuberswoop
153.  16.90 pb_cuber
154.  16.99 DynaXT
155.  17.22 CaptainCuber
155.  17.22 rdurette10
157.  17.32 Ayce
158.  17.36 Cubing Simplified
159.  17.40 Sellerie11
160.  17.64 yCArp
161.  17.84 Homeschool Cubing
162.  17.86 revaldoah
163.  18.50 Abram Grimsley
164.  18.68 Li Xiang
165.  18.80 patricKING
166.  18.89 rubix guy
167.  18.90 GooseCuber
168.  19.14 CT-6666
169.  19.19 Amitbuk
170.  19.43 padddi
171.  19.55 Janster1909
172.  19.74 qunbacca
173.  20.19 inoske
174.  20.29 Poorcuber09
175.  20.54 hebscody
176.  21.23 Mike Hughey
177.  21.34 nigelthecuber
178.  21.43 user10086
179.  21.73 N4C0
180.  21.80 Jrg
181.  22.06 sporteisvogel
182.  22.75 linus.sch
183.  23.16 One Wheel
184.  23.47 Hyperion
185.  23.57 Dankycubing
186.  23.80 filmip
187.  23.82 Jlit
188.  24.28 Theoruff
189.  24.73 qwr
190.  25.18 WHACKITROX
191.  25.35 a_cuber04
192.  26.34 aamiel
193.  26.42 Zeke_beke
194.  26.51 Elisa
195.  27.40 Rubika-37-021204
196.  27.53 Kayden
197.  28.29 freshcuber.de
198.  28.32 Jacck
199.  29.11 Nash171
200.  29.28 kflynn
201.  29.46 GT8590
202.  29.58 Geneva
203.  29.60 auntie
204.  30.26 Caden Fisher
205.  30.48 HiroshiCubes
206.  30.77 VAN200
207.  32.03 Divij Goel
208.  32.40 Lukz
209.  34.09 Tranman64
210.  34.38 Papkin
211.  34.43 Krökeldil
212.  35.66 MatsBergsten
213.  36.49 quinnbateman
214.  37.42 Mr Cuber
215.  38.02 Lutz_P
216.  41.08 Mohith
217.  42.89 hsingh
218.  46.12 Aluminum
219.  51.50 Aryan Datta Gatir
220.  52.00 ShortStuff
221.  54.73 Justplayingwithx
222.  1:21.27 Wertm
223.  1:26.20 Kdogs
224.  1:37.11 Steven-Fady
225.  DNF Egb
225.  DNF coolspeedsolver
225.  DNF Sadeed


*4x4x4*(118)
1.  29.51 tJardigradHe
2.  30.00 cuberkid10
3.  30.19 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  30.57 NewoMinx
5.  31.35 Jacob Nokes
6.  31.36 Dream Cubing
7.  32.04 RP_Cubed
8.  33.24 gsingh
9.  33.47 Hayden Ng
10.  33.71 JChambers13
11.  34.19 Luke Garrett
12.  35.28 VAN200
13.  35.68 Das Cubing
14.  35.82 MrKuba600
15.  37.18 ichcubegerne
16.  37.88 tsutt099
17.  37.90 G2013
18.  38.70 20luky3
19.  39.37 Ash Black
20.  39.44 Tues
21.  39.72 EvanWright1
22.  39.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  40.10 Bashy
24.  41.45 DistanceRunner25
25.  41.57 agradess2
26.  41.64 tommyo11
27.  41.97 Alex Niedland
28.  42.08 João Vinicius
29.  42.61 DGCubes
30.  42.82 remopihel
31.  42.97 Liam Wadek
32.  43.01 Boris McCoy
33.  43.85 Carter Cubes
34.  43.99 wearephamily1719
35.  44.07 BradenTheMagician
36.  44.66 Raymos Castillo
37.  44.79 Cody_Caston
38.  45.50 alyzsnyzs
39.  45.97 Ricardo Zapata
40.  46.10 Cubey_Tube
41.  46.18 TheReasonableCuber
42.  46.67 quing
43.  47.02 abunickabhi
44.  47.25 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  47.54 beabernardes
46.  47.74 Icecube77
47.  48.73 Nuuk cuber
48.  48.87 Rollercoasterben 
49.  48.90 VJW
50.  48.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
51.  49.16 Antto Pitkänen
52.  49.43 Fred Lang
53.  49.48 bennettstouder
54.  49.89 lumes2121
55.  50.08 Arachane
56.  50.96 Cooki348
57.  51.20 Cuz Red
58.  51.48 begiuli65
59.  51.98 2019ECKE02
60.  52.17 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  52.25 Parke187
62.  52.58 any name you wish
63.  52.59 Ianwubby
64.  54.00 JustGoodCuber
65.  54.38 Benjamin Warry
66.  54.73 PCCuber
67.  54.84 Josiah Blomker
68.  55.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  55.34 edsch
70.  55.35 toastedcuber
71.  56.18 Fisko
72.  56.49 John Benwell
73.  56.84 oliverpallo
74.  57.90 Keroma12
75.  58.07 Loffy8
76.  59.08 goidlon
77.  59.26 The Cubing Fanatic
78.  59.68 Winfaza
79.  1:00.43 Jay Cubes
80.  1:02.13 baseballjello67
81.  1:02.22 JakeAK
82.  1:02.70 breadears
83.  1:03.75 CaptainCuber
84.  1:04.29 Jakub26
85.  1:04.36 Firestorming_1
86.  1:08.23 rdurette10
87.  1:08.31 ARSCubing
88.  1:08.42 Li Xiang
89.  1:09.81 cuberswoop
90.  1:12.11 DynaXT
91.  1:13.23 Poorcuber09
92.  1:13.42 CT-6666
93.  1:15.33 Abram Grimsley
94.  1:15.93 One Wheel
95.  1:17.31 Imsoosm
96.  1:17.74 Sellerie11
97.  1:17.95 padddi
98.  1:19.43 Calcube
99.  1:22.32 GooseCuber
100.  1:24.65 Mike Hughey
101.  1:25.68 Jrg
102.  1:26.48 linus.sch
103.  1:28.40 pb_cuber
104.  1:30.90 freshcuber.de
105.  1:33.84 Janster1909
106.  1:34.83 user10086
107.  1:36.44 sporteisvogel
108.  1:38.48 kflynn
109.  1:39.16 thomas.sch
110.  1:39.87 hebscody
111.  1:39.92 Jacck
112.  2:51.04 Papkin
113.  2:51.12 MatsBergsten
114.  DNF Cubixy
114.  DNF MartinN13
114.  DNF chancet4488
114.  DNF filmip
114.  DNF Sadeed


*5x5x5*(70)
1.  56.60 tJardigradHe
2.  56.74 Hayden Ng
3.  57.06 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:02.81 Luke Garrett
5.  1:04.26 RP_Cubed
6.  1:04.63 Ash Black
7.  1:05.85 FaLoL
8.  1:06.64 ichcubegerne
9.  1:10.90 agradess2
10.  1:11.10 turtwig
11.  1:15.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  1:16.04 MrKuba600
13.  1:16.44 Bashy
14.  1:16.86 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:17.69 G2013
16.  1:18.63 tsutt099
17.  1:18.68 Liam Wadek
18.  1:18.75 DGCubes
19.  1:20.85 Tues
19.  1:20.85 alyzsnyzs
21.  1:21.53 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  1:22.30 remopihel
23.  1:22.35 tommyo11
24.  1:22.78 quing
25.  1:23.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  1:24.88 VJW
27.  1:27.62 abunickabhi
28.  1:29.46 Ianwubby
29.  1:30.18 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:32.10 begiuli65
31.  1:34.03 Rollercoasterben 
32.  1:36.80 beabernardes
33.  1:37.61 Fred Lang
34.  1:37.79 Cooki348
35.  1:38.02 Parke187
36.  1:38.56 Ricardo Zapata
37.  1:40.20 The Cubing Fanatic
38.  1:40.22 2019ECKE02
39.  1:40.81 TheReasonableCuber
40.  1:43.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  1:43.87 Cody_Caston
42.  1:48.10 breadears
43.  1:53.16 cuberswoop
44.  1:53.60 Firestorming_1
45.  1:53.83 lumes2121
46.  1:57.53 Cuber2s
47.  1:57.59 Loffy8
48.  1:57.63 Cuz Red
49.  1:59.93 Cubey_Tube
50.  2:09.91 Calcube
51.  2:10.05 One Wheel
52.  2:13.14 Poorcuber09
53.  2:14.74 rdurette10
54.  2:16.95 midnightcuberx
55.  2:18.53 goidlon
56.  2:19.03 Jrg
57.  2:19.15 edsch
58.  2:25.07 Rubika-37-021204
59.  2:25.25 Mike Hughey
60.  2:35.91 Josiah Blomker
61.  2:50.06 sporteisvogel
62.  3:01.88 Jacck
63.  3:08.74 CT-6666
64.  3:18.62 freshcuber.de
65.  3:58.32 padddi
66.  4:27.27 MatsBergsten
67.  4:31.47 WHACKITROX
68.  5:22.83 user10086
69.  DNF filmip
69.  DNF linus.sch


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:34.20 Dream Cubing
2.  2:02.95 fun at the joy
3.  2:03.48 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2:05.27 ichcubegerne
5.  2:08.40 agradess2
6.  2:08.83 RP_Cubed
7.  2:09.21 Luke Garrett
8.  2:12.40 turtwig
9.  2:15.60 Shaun Mack
10.  2:16.07 Liam Wadek
11.  2:19.52 Keroma12
12.  2:23.67 Tues
13.  2:24.02 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:28.20 alyzsnyzs
15.  2:28.41 MrKuba600
16.  2:28.57 João Vinicius
17.  2:30.17 Ricardo Zapata
18.  2:30.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  2:33.37 xyzzy
20.  2:36.13 tsutt099
21.  2:37.04 Ianwubby
22.  2:37.47 Nuuk cuber
23.  2:37.97 DGCubes
24.  2:45.21 begiuli65
25.  2:48.50 quing
26.  2:50.53 TheReasonableCuber
27.  2:52.63 abunickabhi
28.  3:03.65 Fred Lang
29.  3:09.27 VJW
30.  3:15.40 2019ECKE02
31.  3:24.89 One Wheel
32.  3:28.95 Rollercoasterben 
33.  3:46.00 Firestorming_1
34.  4:00.67 Jrg
35.  4:33.27 Calcube
36.  4:43.67 rdurette10
37.  4:57.40 Loffy8
38.  5:11.40 sporteisvogel
39.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:14.58 Dream Cubing
2.  2:30.52 JackPfeifer
3.  2:36.94 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:09.61 Liam Wadek
5.  3:16.66 Ash Black
6.  3:16.67 RP_Cubed
7.  3:26.02 sigalig
8.  3:35.93 agradess2
9.  3:47.76 DGCubes
10.  3:51.60 Nuuk cuber
11.  3:52.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  3:54.19 alyzsnyzs
13.  3:57.31 Ricardo Zapata
14.  3:59.59 Tues
15.  4:01.40 Ianwubby
16.  4:06.81 BradenTheMagician
17.  4:21.49 begiuli65
18.  4:28.09 abunickabhi
19.  4:55.60 TheReasonableCuber
20.  5:25.56 2019ECKE02
21.  5:26.07 One Wheel
22.  5:39.68 The Cubing Fanatic
23.  5:56.56 Firestorming_1
24.  5:56.59 Jrg
25.  6:31.75 Homeschool Cubing
26.  7:51.02 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
27.  DNF 2017LAMB06
27.  DNF Jacck


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(49)
1.  4.35 BrianJ
2.  4.42 Legomanz
3.  5.29 Yo123


Spoiler



4.  5.51 JakeAK
5.  5.94 Ianis the cuber
6.  6.29 Caíque crispim
7.  6.33 Cuber2s
8.  6.72 remopihel
9.  7.26 Firestorming_1
10.  8.47 Shaun Mack
11.  8.89 ichcubegerne
12.  8.96 tsutt099
13.  9.18 Luke Garrett
14.  10.00 Pyratechnics
15.  10.07 RP_Cubed
16.  10.45 MrKuba600
17.  10.54 edsch
18.  10.96 sigalig
19.  11.77 Tues
20.  13.48 goidlon
21.  14.08 Ash Black
22.  14.19 alyzsnyzs
23.  16.74 Li Xiang
24.  17.87 abunickabhi
25.  19.00 VAN200
26.  19.49 HiroshiCubes
27.  20.36 Cody_Caston
28.  20.53 BradenTheMagician
29.  21.09 user10086
30.  21.25 Mike Hughey
31.  23.32 Jakub26
32.  23.84 MatsBergsten
33.  26.44 2019ECKE02
34.  26.61 filmip
35.  29.65 Raymos Castillo
36.  31.82 WHACKITROX
37.  33.43 Ricardo Zapata
38.  43.40 sporteisvogel
39.  46.14 Hyperion
40.  55.41 quing
41.  59.70 Jacck
42.  1:02.13 thomas.sch
43.  1:05.50 Krökeldil
44.  1:06.86 Homeschool Cubing
45.  1:09.68 Nuuk cuber
46.  2:13.38 Jay Cubes
47.  DNF DGCubes
47.  DNF begiuli65
47.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  18.67 JakeAK
2.  21.80 sigalig
3.  23.74 Gregory Alekseev


Spoiler



4.  23.81 G2013
5.  25.12 tommyo11
6.  27.46 ican97
7.  30.71 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  31.85 abunickabhi
9.  48.89 2019ECKE02
10.  50.45 Keroma12
11.  54.18 qunbacca
12.  56.22 Zeke Mackay
13.  59.78 DesertWolf
14.  1:14.98 RP_Cubed
15.  1:31.50 Mike Hughey
16.  1:35.37 MatsBergsten
17.  1:45.65 vedroboev
18.  1:45.94 Der Der
19.  1:47.86 Ricardo Zapata
20.  1:55.66 filmip
21.  2:06.96 Raymos Castillo
22.  2:10.83 quing
23.  2:35.04 MrKuba600
24.  2:38.01 alyzsnyzs
25.  3:19.39 Luke Garrett
26.  3:34.68 Jacck
27.  4:10.90 sporteisvogel
28.  7:03.75 padddi
29.  7:32.03 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF Ayce
30.  DNF Krökeldil


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:13.53 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:33.22 Keroma12
3.  5:00.35 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  5:18.01 DesertWolf
5.  6:13.03 MatsBergsten
6.  7:50.73 Mike Hughey
7.  8:56.56 Jacck
8.  13:14.19 filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  5:18.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  14:11.16 MatsBergsten
3.  15:35.21 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  22:03.11 RP_Cubed
5.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  31:32.63 Jacck
2.  39:34.15 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  8/9 7:53 Gregory Alekseev
2.  14/21 31:13 Keroma12
3.  8/10 50:01 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  3/3 12:35 Ricardo Zapata
5.  3/4 7:34 RP_Cubed
6.  3/4 30:28 sporteisvogel
7.  5/8 49:27 MatsBergsten
8.  7/25 60:00 2019ECKE02
8.  6/13 31:32 DesertWolf
8.  7/16 30:28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  10.10 lilwoaji
2.  11.27 Luke Garrett
3.  11.57 BrianJ
3.  11.57 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



5.  12.19 Mantas U
6.  12.70 Elo13
7.  12.91 Shaun Mack
8.  13.03 tJardigradHe
9.  13.53 MrKuba600
10.  13.94 GenTheThief
11.  14.21 Ash Black
12.  14.38 tsutt099
13.  14.39 asacuber
14.  14.40 Charles Jerome
15.  14.60 2017LAMB06
16.  14.62 RP_Cubed
17.  14.84 Hayden Ng
18.  14.91 midnightcuberx
19.  15.12 NewoMinx
20.  15.35 eyeballboi
21.  15.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  15.66 ichcubegerne
23.  15.91 Caíque crispim
24.  16.25 Dream Cubing
25.  16.39 Kylegadj
26.  16.57 Cody_Caston
27.  16.98 DistanceRunner25
28.  17.15 remopihel
29.  17.74 Jacob Nokes
30.  17.79 Tues
31.  17.87 Das Cubing
32.  17.93 Boris McCoy
33.  18.23 abunickabhi
34.  18.57 alyzsnyzs
35.  18.68 BradenTheMagician
36.  19.03 G2013
37.  19.15 V Achyuthan
38.  19.21 MartinN13
39.  19.38 DGCubes
40.  19.51 PCCuber
41.  19.64 xyzzy
42.  20.07 JakeAK
43.  20.15 goidlon
44.  20.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
45.  20.28 Bashy
46.  20.44 Shirosuki
47.  20.56 EvanWright1
48.  20.58 Ricardo Zapata
49.  20.71 João Vinicius
50.  21.07 Cooki348
50.  21.07 NoahCubing
52.  21.09 FaLoL
53.  21.42 Cubey_Tube
54.  21.55 Arachane
55.  21.95 Parke187
56.  22.11 quing
57.  22.31 Antto Pitkänen
58.  22.41 Nuuk cuber
59.  22.56 begiuli65
60.  23.10 TheReasonableCuber
61.  23.41 Raymos Castillo
62.  23.84 tommyo11
63.  24.08 ican97
64.  24.47 VJW
65.  24.54 Gregory Alekseev
66.  24.57 Fisko
67.  24.72 lumes2121
68.  24.85 any name you wish
69.  25.13 Thecubingcuber347
70.  25.78 vedroboev
71.  25.88 Fred Lang
72.  25.98 2019ECKE02
73.  26.13 Cuz Red
74.  26.24 yCArp
75.  26.62 toastedcuber
76.  26.69 revaldoah
77.  27.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  28.18 Llama.Cuber_
78.  28.18 dhafin
80.  29.05 breadears
81.  29.85 The Cubing Fanatic
82.  30.75 Firestorming_1
83.  32.01 baseballjello67
84.  32.61 edsch
85.  32.70 filmip
86.  33.37 Homeschool Cubing
87.  33.72 Loffy8
88.  35.10 White KB
89.  35.51 Jay Cubes
90.  36.27 VectorCubes
91.  36.47 JustGoodCuber
92.  39.46 Calcube
93.  39.48 Poorcuber09
94.  40.05 Mike Hughey
95.  40.19 hebscody
96.  40.67 rdurette10
97.  41.05 Cubing Simplified
98.  41.45 pb_cuber
99.  42.05 freshcuber.de
100.  43.41 nigelthecuber
101.  45.33 Abram Grimsley
102.  46.23 KellanTheCubingCoder
103.  46.24 qunbacca
104.  50.73 WHACKITROX
105.  50.83 sporteisvogel
106.  51.46 padddi
107.  57.17 Josiah Blomker
108.  58.63 Theoruff
109.  58.89 Jacck
110.  1:01.49 CT-6666
111.  1:03.44 inoske
112.  1:09.54 user10086
113.  1:51.78 HiroshiCubes
114.  1:59.73 MatsBergsten
115.  2:30.80 quinnbateman
116.  7:49.45 Wertm
117.  DNF turtwig
117.  DNF Nutybaconator
117.  DNF MCuber
117.  DNF linus.sch


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:02.72 RP_Cubed
2.  1:59.82 Nuuk cuber
3.  DNF baseballjello67

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  37.63 ichcubegerne
2.  47.27 Nuuk cuber
3.  58.28 GenTheThief


Spoiler



4.  1:02.57 RP_Cubed
5.  1:21.64 begiuli65
6.  1:28.80 tsutt099
7.  1:37.57 Jacck
8.  1:38.89 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:50.20 Imsoosm
10.  2:41.61 baseballjello67
11.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  29.67 (27, 32, 30) davidr
2.  31.00 (32, 29, 32) brad711
3.  40.00 (39, 44, 37) RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Theodor Nordstrand
4.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) JChambers13
4.  DNF (39, DNF, 49) CT-6666
4.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (59, DNF, DNS) baseballjello67
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Jay Cubes


*2-3-4 Relay*(56)
1.  38.32 Luke Garrett
2.  43.30 Hayden Ng
3.  43.39 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  46.08 RP_Cubed
5.  49.62 fun at the joy
6.  49.80 ichcubegerne
7.  50.70 Cody_Caston
8.  51.06 alyzsnyzs
9.  51.99 Ash Black
10.  53.10 Tues
11.  53.74 tsutt099
12.  54.13 MrKuba600
13.  54.43 BradenTheMagician
14.  54.44 remopihel
15.  55.54 EvanWright1
16.  58.07 DGCubes
17.  58.28 Antto Pitkänen
18.  58.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  59.91 Ianis the cuber
20.  1:00.70 Icecube77
21.  1:02.56 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:03.59 abunickabhi
23.  1:03.99 agradess2
24.  1:05.00 Ianwubby
25.  1:05.89 Ricardo Zapata
26.  1:06.94 beabernardes
27.  1:07.18 Cooki348
28.  1:07.96 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:08.29 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:09.80 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:10.15 begiuli65
32.  1:15.69 lumes2121
33.  1:16.84 Fisko
34.  1:17.61 Josiah Blomker
35.  1:20.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1:21.14 Loffy8
37.  1:21.73 oliverpallo
38.  1:23.45 edsch
39.  1:24.23 The Cubing Fanatic
40.  1:32.56 Firestorming_1
41.  1:35.28 CaptainCuber
42.  1:36.53 cuberswoop
43.  1:37.03 Jakub26
44.  1:37.31 Llama.Cuber_
45.  1:45.93 Jrg
46.  1:46.17 rdurette10
47.  1:55.79 Imsoosm
48.  1:56.92 Poorcuber09
49.  2:00.47 linus.sch
50.  2:02.84 Abram Grimsley
51.  2:05.24 CT-6666
52.  2:10.41 KellanTheCubingCoder
53.  2:14.33 Pyratechnics
54.  2:23.02 hebscody
55.  2:26.47 One Wheel
56.  4:19.64 Zeke_beke


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:47.72 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.28 Hayden Ng
3.  1:55.98 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  1:56.31 RP_Cubed
5.  1:59.06 MrKuba600
6.  2:01.23 ichcubegerne
7.  2:11.01 Ash Black
8.  2:15.67 Tues
9.  2:16.85 DGCubes
10.  2:17.76 tsutt099
11.  2:20.35 alyzsnyzs
12.  2:29.21 abunickabhi
13.  2:32.14 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  2:32.15 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:32.42 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:33.00 Cooki348
17.  2:38.33 Ianwubby
18.  2:43.95 begiuli65
19.  2:54.70 beabernardes
20.  2:55.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  3:19.69 Firestorming_1
22.  3:49.88 Loffy8
23.  3:52.84 edsch
24.  4:00.54 One Wheel
25.  4:05.02 rdurette10
26.  4:12.86 Poorcuber09
27.  4:43.68 CT-6666
28.  4:46.49 Jrg
29.  5:10.92 linus.sch
30.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:49.27 Dream Cubing
2.  4:04.22 ichcubegerne
3.  4:06.98 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  4:48.01 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  4:58.53 tsutt099
6.  5:03.10 DGCubes
7.  5:06.32 alyzsnyzs
8.  5:33.98 beabernardes
9.  5:46.98 Nuuk cuber
10.  5:47.79 TheReasonableCuber
11.  7:18.12 Firestorming_1
12.  8:18.56 One Wheel
13.  9:03.75 Jrg
14.  9:58.58 rdurette10


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:48.02 ichcubegerne
2.  7:52.59 RP_Cubed
3.  8:09.73 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  9:04.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  9:23.55 alyzsnyzs
6.  9:48.61 tsutt099
7.  10:59.55 TheReasonableCuber
8.  12:02.05 Firestorming_1
9.  15:18.15 Jrg
10.  19:05.72 rdurette10


*Clock*(63)
1.  4.14 edsch
2.  4.29 JChambers13
2.  4.29 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  4.69 VectorCubes
5.  4.87 Carter Cubes
6.  4.89 DesertWolf
7.  5.19 Liam Wadek
8.  5.20 Zeke Mackay
9.  5.64 alyzsnyzs
10.  5.77 oliverpallo
11.  5.80 Christopher Fandrich
12.  5.95 Luke Garrett
13.  6.62 Bashy
14.  7.92 tsutt099
15.  7.96 RP_Cubed
16.  8.17 N4C0
17.  8.31 Li Xiang
18.  8.32 BradenTheMagician
19.  8.34 2019ECKE02
20.  8.39 Nuuk cuber
21.  8.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  8.57 Ash Black
23.  8.69 tommyo11
24.  8.75 cubingintherain
25.  8.83 Raymos Castillo
26.  8.87 lumes2121
27.  8.89 Parke187
28.  8.96 NewoMinx
29.  9.51 MrKuba600
30.  9.69 ichcubegerne
31.  9.75 Tues
32.  10.05 Jacob Nokes
33.  10.21 DGCubes
34.  10.40 Fisko
35.  10.46 Ayce
36.  10.77 Shaun Mack
37.  10.83 Kael Hitchcock
38.  11.53 quing
39.  11.74 remopihel
40.  11.77 Ricardo Zapata
41.  12.05 White KB
42.  12.08 João Vinicius
43.  13.19 Cubing Simplified
44.  14.20 Mike Hughey
45.  15.44 Firestorming_1
46.  15.80 Llama.Cuber_
47.  15.93 Hayden Ng
48.  16.58 freshcuber.de
49.  16.98 Jay Cubes
50.  19.55 Cody_Caston
51.  19.68 kflynn
52.  19.86 Jacck
53.  20.44 The Cubing Fanatic
54.  21.23 Homeschool Cubing
55.  21.63 Poorcuber09
56.  22.07 sporteisvogel
57.  24.36 Cubey_Tube
58.  28.13 Abram Grimsley
59.  37.24 begiuli65
60.  38.93 rdurette10
61.  45.23 KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  55.15 MatsBergsten
63.  DNF Hyperion


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  34.09 Heewon Seo
2.  44.63 NewoMinx
3.  45.28 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.36 VAN200
5.  50.23 MegaminxMan
6.  50.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  51.66 MrKuba600
8.  54.49 RP_Cubed
9.  54.52 G2013
10.  56.09 Jacob Nokes
11.  59.60 Ash Black
12.  59.90 quing
13.  59.97 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:00.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  1:01.29 Hayden Ng
16.  1:02.41 agradess2
17.  1:03.53 DGCubes
18.  1:05.20 alyzsnyzs
19.  1:08.23 Tues
20.  1:08.97 ichcubegerne
21.  1:09.76 Ricardo Zapata
22.  1:11.47 Fred Lang
23.  1:12.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  1:12.80 tommyo11
25.  1:16.62 DistanceRunner25
26.  1:17.77 tsutt099
27.  1:18.63 remopihel
28.  1:19.56 begiuli65
29.  1:20.11 beabernardes
30.  1:21.13 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:22.68 Loffy8
32.  1:27.49 Alex Niedland
33.  1:29.04 VJW
34.  1:34.25 The Cubing Fanatic
35.  1:55.59 2019ECKE02
36.  1:57.68 TheReasonableCuber
37.  2:11.24 Jay Cubes
38.  2:14.69 Poorcuber09
39.  2:17.94 Firestorming_1
40.  2:23.98 Calcube
41.  2:28.23 One Wheel
42.  2:44.09 Jlit
43.  2:51.65 Jacck
44.  2:55.62 rdurette10
45.  3:23.57 sporteisvogel
46.  DNF SpeedCuber2.0


*Pyraminx*(106)
1.  2.30 DGCubes
2.  2.54 ShortStuff
3.  2.63 MrKuba600
3.  2.63 remopihel


Spoiler



5.  2.68 RP_Cubed
6.  2.73 BrianJ
7.  2.81 Heath Flick
8.  2.83 Bashy
9.  2.90 Ash Black
10.  2.91 Pyratechnics
11.  3.12 Shirosuki
12.  3.13 EvanWright1
13.  3.15 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.20 Ianis the cuber
15.  3.27 Luke Garrett
16.  3.46 Cooki348
17.  3.50 Ontricus
18.  3.51 oliviervlcube
19.  3.68 Shaun Mack
20.  3.71 cubingintherain
21.  3.77 Boris McCoy
21.  3.77 Cody_Caston
23.  3.83 50ph14
23.  3.83 tsutt099
25.  3.97 alyzsnyzs
26.  3.98 MartinN13
27.  4.03 Adam Chodyniecki
28.  4.18 Zeke Mackay
29.  4.27 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
30.  4.28 Llama.Cuber_
31.  4.54 Liam Wadek
31.  4.54 Oxzowachi
33.  4.71 BradenTheMagician
34.  4.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  4.87 Raymos Castillo
36.  5.07 Parke187
37.  5.08 Cuber2s
38.  5.19 João Vinicius
39.  5.23 Homeschool Cubing
40.  5.40 any name you wish
41.  5.42 NewoMinx
42.  5.45 tommyo11
43.  5.52 TheDubDubJr
44.  5.76 wearephamily1719
45.  5.84 Loffy8
46.  5.85 Cubixy
47.  5.91 VectorCubes
48.  5.96 ichcubegerne
49.  5.99 Cale S
50.  6.06 Divij Goel
51.  6.13 Jay Cubes
52.  6.14 Ricardo Zapata
53.  6.19 Fisko
54.  6.20 agradess2
54.  6.20 oliverpallo
56.  6.28 Poorcuber09
57.  6.34 begiuli65
58.  6.38 siddhanshisethi
59.  6.46 Tues
60.  6.66 beabernardes
61.  6.67 WHACKITROX
62.  6.68 CaptainCuber
63.  6.71 Antto Pitkänen
64.  6.97 Calcube
64.  6.97 Nuuk cuber
66.  7.18 TheReasonableCuber
67.  7.35 quing
68.  7.47 edsch
69.  7.52 Li Xiang
70.  7.62 abunickabhi
71.  7.69 rdurette10
72.  8.02 Jakub26
73.  8.04 lumes2121
74.  8.24 Cubing Simplified
75.  8.29 hebscody
76.  8.65 sigalig
77.  8.91 inoske
78.  9.17 Mike Hughey
79.  9.19 baseballjello67
80.  9.22 GooseCuber
81.  9.26 ARSCubing
82.  9.32 Ianwubby
83.  9.45 kflynn
84.  9.53 Abram Grimsley
85.  9.61 Josiah Blomker
86.  9.64 2019ECKE02
87.  9.66 pb_cuber
88.  9.72 cuberswoop
89.  9.78 N4C0
90.  10.01 Cuz Red
91.  10.17 Firestorming_1
92.  11.41 Hayden Ng
93.  11.59 sporteisvogel
94.  11.63 [email protected]
95.  11.68 Cubey_Tube
96.  12.39 The Cubing Fanatic
97.  12.56 Hyperion
98.  12.95 Jacck
99.  13.73 freshcuber.de
100.  16.36 KellanTheCubingCoder
101.  19.97 aamiel
102.  20.48 Aryan Datta Gatir
103.  21.88 VAN200
104.  24.82 Aluminum
105.  28.14 Zeke_beke
106.  43.71 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(76)
1.  5.95 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.91 Oxzowachi
3.  6.92 David ep


Spoiler



4.  6.96 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.65 Benjamin Warry
6.  7.87 mrsniffles01
7.  8.49 blerrpycuber
8.  9.13 Shaun Mack
9.  9.20 BrianJ
10.  9.25 2019ECKE02
11.  9.57 EvanWright1
12.  10.17 RP_Cubed
13.  10.24 remopihel
14.  10.43 cubingintherain
15.  10.49 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  10.87 Jacob Nokes
17.  11.02 Cale S
18.  11.19 Bashy
19.  11.31 tsutt099
20.  11.63 Boris McCoy
21.  12.02 Hayden Ng
22.  12.12 DistanceRunner25
23.  13.27 MrKuba600
24.  13.30 BradenTheMagician
25.  13.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  14.06 cuberkid10
27.  14.17 ichcubegerne
28.  14.32 Rollercoasterben 
29.  14.64 Luke Garrett
30.  15.35 alyzsnyzs
31.  15.44 Ash Black
32.  15.80 NewoMinx
33.  16.07 Alex Niedland
34.  16.59 Ianis the cuber
35.  16.70 Caíque crispim
36.  16.86 Ricardo Zapata
37.  16.89 Tues
38.  18.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  18.84 Antto Pitkänen
40.  18.94 tommyo11
41.  19.31 MCuber
42.  19.66 beabernardes
43.  19.88 Llama.Cuber_
44.  21.76 Cuber2s
45.  21.88 João Vinicius
46.  22.47 Fisko
47.  22.64 agradess2
48.  23.72 The Cubing Fanatic
49.  27.82 Nuuk cuber
50.  29.10 TheReasonableCuber
51.  29.23 Cuz Red
52.  29.34 lumes2121
53.  31.21 quing
54.  31.32 DynaXT
55.  31.79 Cody_Caston
56.  32.06 MartinN13
57.  32.38 VJW
58.  33.96 qunbacca
59.  38.71 Calcube
60.  39.25 White KB
61.  39.28 dhafin
62.  39.97 Jay Cubes
63.  45.44 Poorcuber09
64.  47.34 Homeschool Cubing
65.  50.20 baseballjello67
66.  54.04 sporteisvogel
67.  54.92 Firestorming_1
68.  54.94 Geneva
69.  1:01.56 filmip
70.  1:04.88 Jacck
71.  1:10.79 gsingh
72.  1:12.54 One Wheel
73.  1:12.63 Loffy8
74.  1:14.54 Josiah Blomker
75.  1:21.13 rdurette10
76.  3:16.42 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(86)
1.  1.86 Legomanz
2.  2.37 Ash Black
3.  2.56 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  2.76 BrianJ
5.  3.05 MrKuba600
6.  3.09 Bashy
7.  3.20 tsutt099
8.  3.21 asacuber
9.  3.32 Cale S
10.  3.59 NewoMinx
11.  3.64 remopihel
12.  3.69 Ianis the cuber
13.  3.82 Zeke Mackay
14.  3.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  4.04 alyzsnyzs
16.  4.06 Llama.Cuber_
17.  4.15 JChambers13
18.  4.17 Luke Garrett
19.  4.23 João Vinicius
20.  4.25 Antto Pitkänen
21.  4.33 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.47 Das Cubing
23.  4.53 RP_Cubed
24.  4.57 VectorCubes
25.  4.60 Shaun Mack
26.  4.73 cuberswoop
27.  4.86 N4C0
28.  5.30 any name you wish
29.  5.35 ichcubegerne
30.  5.42 EvanWright1
31.  5.44 Liam Wadek
32.  5.50 2019ECKE02
33.  5.51 Raymos Castillo
34.  5.53 TheDubDubJr
35.  5.58 Tues
36.  5.65 edsch
37.  5.69 tommyo11
38.  5.77 baseballjello67
39.  5.80 DGCubes
40.  5.95 lumes2121
41.  6.03 MartinN13
42.  6.17 Boris McCoy
43.  6.32 Rollercoasterben 
44.  6.81 G2013
45.  6.85 Nuuk cuber
46.  7.27 Ricardo Zapata
47.  7.30 inoske
48.  7.39 Cubey_Tube
49.  7.45 Parke187
50.  7.56 Fisko
51.  7.59 Poorcuber09
52.  7.67 Jay Cubes
53.  7.74 Li Xiang
54.  8.33 Cuz Red
55.  8.44 Josiah Blomker
56.  8.55 WHACKITROX
57.  8.67 Cubixy
58.  9.01 quing
59.  9.12 CaptainCuber
60.  9.15 abunickabhi
61.  9.32 TheReasonableCuber
62.  10.03 Loffy8
63.  10.22 Homeschool Cubing
64.  10.55 ARSCubing
65.  10.90 hebscody
66.  11.04 Tranman64
67.  11.05 Cooki348
68.  11.16 Hayden Ng
69.  11.22 aamiel
70.  11.24 Calcube
71.  11.27 The Cubing Fanatic
72.  11.76 GooseCuber
73.  11.96 White KB
74.  12.24 John Benwell
75.  12.34 Mike Hughey
76.  13.19 pb_cuber
77.  13.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
78.  13.44 Hyperion
79.  14.10 kflynn
80.  14.45 Firestorming_1
81.  15.61 begiuli65
82.  16.59 Abram Grimsley
83.  17.30 Jacck
84.  18.99 rdurette10
85.  19.19 sporteisvogel
86.  24.71 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  25.31 DGCubes
2.  26.24 ichcubegerne
3.  30.72 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  32.59 Ash Black
5.  32.77 Thecubingcuber347
6.  37.57 cuberswoop
7.  38.36 begiuli65
8.  40.65 RP_Cubed
9.  42.13 Shirosuki
10.  43.49 tsutt099
11.  47.31 quing
12.  48.08 Homeschool Cubing
13.  48.47 edsch
14.  1:05.68 Poorcuber09
15.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:39.78 RP_Cubed
2.  4:02.44 Ash Black
3.  4:17.83 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:21.07 Hayden Ng
5.  4:34.16 alyzsnyzs
6.  5:07.12 tsutt099
7.  5:38.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  5:45.72 Nuuk cuber
9.  6:02.34 2019ECKE02
10.  7:10.66 begiuli65
11.  7:22.45 edsch
12.  8:03.32 Poorcuber09
13.  8:43.91 Firestorming_1
14.  12:20.85 rdurette10


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  5.83 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.67 Ash Black
3.  10.95 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  11.53 DGCubes
5.  13.22 ichcubegerne
6.  14.62 Raymos Castillo
7.  15.09 Zeke Mackay
8.  16.55 edsch
9.  17.73 2019ECKE02
10.  18.93 Homeschool Cubing
11.  26.68 Mike Hughey
12.  33.88 Abram Grimsley
13.  38.07 freshcuber.de
14.  38.84 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  21.42 Ash Black
2.  22.33 DGCubes
3.  29.83 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.28 Nuuk cuber
5.  48.63 abunickabhi
6.  49.07 Homeschool Cubing
7.  50.81 tsutt099
8.  55.39 ARSCubing
9.  1:07.30 freshcuber.de
10.  1:09.84 One Wheel
11.  1:15.70 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  6.46 TGWCubing
2.  13.79 quing
3.  18.20 cuberswoop


Spoiler



4.  18.39 ichcubegerne
5.  28.73 begiuli65
6.  28.87 2019ECKE02
7.  29.92 bennettstouder
8.  32.64 freshcuber.de
9.  41.03 MatsBergsten
10.  3:10.37 RP_Cubed


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  38.96 WoowyBaby
2.  DNF YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  DNF any name you wish
2.  DNF begiuli65
2.  DNF baseballjello67
2.  DNF RP_Cubed

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  16.29 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.37 ichcubegerne
3.  36.62 Homeschool Cubing


Spoiler



4.  44.82 Nuuk cuber
5.  57.00 quing
6.  1:06.41 tsutt099
7.  1:09.25 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:17.76 Janster1909
9.  1:19.71 GooseCuber
10.  1:20.45 Pyratechnics
11.  1:29.27 Ash Black
12.  1:35.65 WHACKITROX


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:45.11 DGCubes
2.  4:50.04 One Wheel
3.  4:53.70 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(12)
1.  17.18 TipsterTrickster 
2.  17.63 Charles Jerome
3.  18.07 Das Cubing


Spoiler



4.  27.97 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  36.43 edd_dib
6.  50.02 2017LAMB06
7.  1:09.89 Zeke Mackay
8.  1:12.72 RP_Cubed
9.  2:00.90 DGCubes
10.  2:03.70 xyzzy
11.  2:13.50 One Wheel
12.  3:33.63 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(256)
1.  1249 RP_Cubed
2.  1233 Ash Black
3.  1173 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  1172 Luke Garrett
5.  1142 ichcubegerne
6.  1131 MrKuba600
7.  1097 alyzsnyzs
8.  1007 remopihel
9.  990 BradenTheMagician
10.  955 Tues
11.  924 DGCubes
12.  889 Hayden Ng
13.  846 Bashy
14.  841 Shaun Mack
15.  840 Nuuk cuber
16.  826 BrianJ
17.  820 NewoMinx
18.  818 Cody_Caston
19.  802 EvanWright1
20.  779 Ricardo Zapata
21.  759 Dream Cubing
22.  744 Liam Wadek
22.  744 tommyo11
24.  700 TheReasonableCuber
25.  695 agradess2
26.  687 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  673 abunickabhi
28.  671 Raymos Castillo
29.  670 Jacob Nokes
30.  664 tJardigradHe
31.  657 Ianis the cuber
32.  654 2019ECKE02
33.  653 edsch
34.  647 Boris McCoy
35.  644 Zeke Mackay
36.  642 Antto Pitkänen
37.  640 quing
38.  636 DistanceRunner25
39.  634 Das Cubing
40.  630 Cooki348
40.  630 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
42.  609 JChambers13
43.  591 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  585 lumes2121
45.  582 MartinN13
46.  577 begiuli65
46.  577 Parke187
48.  561 G2013
49.  538 asacuber
50.  530 João Vinicius
51.  522 any name you wish
52.  518 Chris Van Der Brink
52.  518 Legomanz
52.  518 Alex Niedland
55.  517 cuberkid10
56.  513 cubingintherain
57.  507 Charles Jerome
58.  503 Caíque crispim
59.  502 Cuber2s
60.  499 beabernardes
61.  497 Cale S
61.  497 Fisko
63.  475 Loffy8
64.  471 Mantas U
65.  469 Cubey_Tube
66.  466 Firestorming_1
67.  462 baseballjello67
68.  448 Jay Cubes
69.  447 VectorCubes
70.  446 The Cubing Fanatic
71.  442 Cuz Red
71.  442 Brendyn Dunagan
71.  442 eyeballboi
74.  441 Yo123
75.  440 gsingh
75.  440 Llama.Cuber_
77.  434 Fred Lang
78.  427 wearephamily1719
79.  425 TheDubDubJr
80.  421 Ianwubby
81.  415 Kylegadj
82.  412 goidlon
83.  405 oliverpallo
84.  404 Arachane
85.  399 Icecube77
85.  399 VJW
87.  386 VAN200
88.  383 Josiah Blomker
89.  380 Shirosuki
90.  375 Pyratechnics
90.  375 Homeschool Cubing
92.  370 PCCuber
92.  370 midnightcuberx
94.  367 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
95.  363 Heewon Seo
96.  361 Calcube
97.  360 Rollercoasterben 
98.  351 Mike Hughey
99.  349 lilwoaji
100.  344 JakeAK
100.  344 cuberswoop
102.  342 Poorcuber09
103.  340 sigalig
104.  338 Christopher Fandrich
105.  335 bennettstouder
106.  328 Ontricus
107.  326 parkertrager
108.  324 rdurette10
109.  320 Li Xiang
110.  313 turtwig
111.  311 ARSCubing
112.  307 2017LAMB06
113.  302 yijunleow
114.  301 Adam Chodyniecki
115.  295 FaLoL
115.  295 David ep
115.  295 Cubixy
118.  290 NoahCubing
119.  286 fun at the joy
120.  283 NathanaelCubes
121.  280 Imsoosm
122.  275 20luky3
123.  271 V Achyuthan
124.  266 CaptainCuber
125.  261 Jakub26
126.  256 JustGoodCuber
127.  250 xyzzy
128.  245 WHACKITROX
128.  245 Jacck
128.  245 ShortStuff
131.  241 breadears
132.  235 inoske
133.  234 Gregory Alekseev
133.  234 Cubing Simplified
135.  233 sporteisvogel
136.  229 Abram Grimsley
137.  223 One Wheel
138.  222 filmip
139.  221 dhafin
140.  220 MegaminxMan
141.  216 N4C0
142.  214 vedroboev
143.  212 MatsBergsten
144.  208 hebscody
144.  208 AidanNoogie
146.  202 yCArp
147.  201 revaldoah
148.  200 qaz
149.  199 DynaXT
150.  195 FishyIshy
151.  194 CT-6666
152.  193 ican97
152.  193 toastedcuber
152.  193 pb_cuber
155.  192 PeterH2N
156.  191 SpeedyReedy
157.  188 Riddler97
158.  184 White KB
159.  182 GooseCuber
160.  180 KellanTheCubingCoder
161.  179 freshcuber.de
162.  177 Aadil ali
163.  173 Jrg
164.  168 Nutybaconator
165.  166 MCuber
166.  164 Keroma12
167.  162 user10086
168.  160 John Benwell
168.  160 Davoda_IV
170.  159 Oxzowachi
171.  157 padddi
172.  154 Winfaza
172.  154 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
174.  151 Carter Cubes
175.  146 SpeedCuber2.0
176.  134 linus.sch
176.  134 Benjamin Warry
178.  133 qunbacca
179.  131 Hyperion
180.  128 GenTheThief
181.  126 nigelthecuber
182.  124 Der Der
183.  122 chancet4488
183.  122 kflynn
185.  120 Theoruff
186.  119 Elo13
186.  119 Sellerie11
188.  118 Eli Theperson
189.  113 Divij Goel
189.  113 rubix guy
191.  112 Timona
192.  108 DesertWolf
193.  107 Ayce
194.  104 [email protected]
195.  102 Heath Flick
196.  101 WoowyBaby
197.  99 Amitbuk
197.  99 qwr
199.  94 HiroshiCubes
200.  93 Cuber15
200.  93 a_cuber04
202.  92 [email protected]
203.  91 oliviervlcube
203.  91 Lvl9001Wizard
205.  90 aamiel
206.  89 Tranman64
207.  88 Rubika-37-021204
208.  86 50ph14
208.  86 Janster1909
210.  82 Jlit
210.  82 TheSlowCuber
212.  80 Zeke_beke
212.  80 Halqrius
214.  75 mrsniffles01
215.  74 blerrpycuber
216.  69 Thecubingcuber347
217.  66 patricKING
218.  63 Geneva
219.  58 Krökeldil
220.  51 siddhanshisethi
221.  50 thomas.sch
222.  46 Dankycubing
223.  45 Papkin
224.  38 quinnbateman
225.  37 Elisa
226.  36 CubiBubi
227.  35 Kayden
227.  35 JackPfeifer
229.  33 Aryan Datta Gatir
229.  33 Aluminum
231.  32 Nash171
232.  30 GT8590
233.  29 Kael Hitchcock
234.  28 auntie
235.  27 Caden Fisher
236.  26 Mr Cuber
237.  23 Lukz
238.  20 hsingh
239.  19 davidr
240.  18 Wertm
240.  18 brad711
242.  16 Lutz_P
242.  16 TipsterTrickster 
242.  16 Theodor Nordstrand
245.  15 Mohith
246.  13 Kdogs
246.  13 SpeedyOctahedron
246.  13 OriEy
246.  13 TGWCubing
246.  13 Egb
251.  12 edd_dib
251.  12 http_Noel
253.  10 Justplayingwithx
254.  9 Sadeed
255.  7 Steven-Fady
256.  5 coolspeedsolver


----------



## ShortStuff (Apr 12, 2022)

AYYY 2nd out of 100 for pyraminx, Lass go


----------



## Timona (Apr 12, 2022)

Please could you link my new account name to the old one for the competitions?
Old account name was *Ace7heGuy*, current one is Timona.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Please could you link my new account name to the old one for the competitions?
> Old account name was *Ace7heGuy*, current one is Timona.
> Thanks


Done.


----------



## Timona (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2022)

256 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 193!

That means our winner this week is *Ayce!* Congratulations!!


----------

